# Astana Training Pictures



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I was stumbling around the web and came across this site which has pictures of Astana training in Nor Cal on February 4th around Santa Rosa. 

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/FDbExBP53xa/Astana+Cycling+Team+Training+Camp

It looks like they have quite an entourage.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Thats really cool.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!!!
A couple things:
1) You know youve arrived as a cyclist when a dozen cars follow your training rides
2) Horner and Armstrong? Either they had a long talk, or there is some intense tension there based on their war of words
3) Why is Armstrong still dressed as the Goalie? I thought he had a kit by now. Not exactly espirit de corp (sp?).
4) Levi looks like Lances 10 y/o son. (Dude gets a lot of power out of a small package.)


----------



## tubadude (Feb 9, 2008)

no more Dura-Ace. Looks like SRAM Red


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

I see a bottle of red in the 3rd image. Looks like a little recovery vino.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

bigmig19 said:


> Awesome pictures!!!!
> 
> 3) Why is Armstrong still dressed as the Goalie? I thought he had a kit by now. Not exactly espirit de corp (sp?).


LA trains in Livestrong kit, races in Astana kit. It's part of his cancer promotion deal.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Noticed Lance leading the pack most of the time. :wink:

Who was wearing white?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

New Oakley's on Lance that are not available publicly yet. He will always wear the Livestrong kit in training and the Astana kit in races. It was part of the deal with Astana from what I read.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Have any of you noticed that in a lot of Lance's training photos, Cali, Australia, etc., it "appears" as if he is slightly struggling, and sweating a lot (his jersey is unzipped fully while other riders are fully zipped). 

Now, maybe he's giving that appearance to fool others b/c I'm sure that he's still as fit as the others.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

If he's promoting the Livestrong thing, wouldnt he wear it in races where people will actaully see him? It seems like in training it serves more to identify him as the great LA. Nobody sees them training.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

let me start by saying that I am the same age as LA. now, does he look worn out in those photos? or does he just look like a really lean 38ish guy next to some fresh faced kids?


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> If he's promoting the Livestrong thing, wouldnt he wear it in races where people will actaully see him? It seems like in training it serves more to identify him as the great LA. Nobody sees them training.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

bauerb said:


> let me start by saying that I am the same age as LA. now, does he look worn out in those photos? or does he just look like a really lean 38ish guy next to some fresh faced kids?



Let me say that I mean no insults at age. I am actually his age, and believe me, I would look and actually be suffering on any A ride in my present condition. 

But he does look a little stressed while riding. Btw, Levi is only 2 or so years younger than him. But I have a feeling Levi is perhaps in a bit better shape than Lance...right now, that is.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

bauerb said:


> let me start by saying that I am the same age as LA. now, does he look worn out in those photos? or does he just look like a really lean 38ish guy next to some fresh faced kids?


Both, I'm sure.

With that being said, he's a monster right now...according to inside sources.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> Both, I'm sure.
> 
> With that being said, he's a monster right now...according to inside sources.


Especially for someone shooting for the Giro and Tour.

More pictures/details on Velonews for those interested. 

http://www.velonews.com/article/87353/astana-at-camp



> All of them — VeloNews included — wanted to know, how does Armstrong look?
> 
> “Whether he’s at his best here, I doubt it,” answered Leipheimer, who lives in Santa Rosa, making him de facto training-ride planner during the 10-day camp that started February 1 and will conclude on the 10th, four days before the start of the 2009 Amgen Tour of California. “I think he’s still going to improve but that’s normal. In his head he’s thinking that way as well. He’s using these [early season] races to get back into it.”


----------



## Nick29 (Aug 3, 2008)

bigmig19 said:


> If he's promoting the Livestrong thing, wouldnt he wear it in races where people will actaully see him? It seems like in training it serves more to identify him as the great LA. Nobody sees them training.


iirc, they have to wear the team kit or one of the official jerseys during a race (ie: king of the mountains, GC leader, etc.)


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow Levi even looks tiny next to Lance who isn't exactly a giant.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone have a clue what type of sunglasses those are on the 3rd guy from the left in pic 21?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

BassNBrew said:


> Noticed Lance leading the pack most of the time. :wink:
> 
> Who was wearing white?


someone from BMC, the team is based in santa rosa.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The photos are consistently described as taken on Feb 4th 2008. I think the person forgot it's already 2009.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great Pics!!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

ping771 said:


> Let me say that I mean no insults at age. I am actually his age, and believe me, I would look and actually be suffering on any A ride in my present condition.
> 
> But he does look a little stressed while riding. Btw, Levi is only 2 or so years younger than him. But I have a feeling Levi is perhaps in a bit better shape than Lance...right now, that is.



I watched him test in December than the wattage was very close to a number that won him Alpe d Huez, of course the ADH number was for 30 minutes and the test was less but there was no struggle, he was fluid.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I think those livestrong oakleys are ugly.
the designer should be ashamed


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Those new Oakley's are fugly, atmo...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm struggling to see in which photo(s) he's purportedly struggling. :skep: 

A couple of weeks before he got into 2 breaks at the TdU and attacked in the final few KMs of the final stage when he cold have sat in the pack.


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

Is that Floyd Landis in white on the BMC?


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow! Armstrong's going for the Giro-Tour double! Is that the first time that's ever been attempted? FFS Merckx used to win the Giro-Tour double after a full Classics season and winning a few there too, not just piddling around in silly little warm up races. Still, thanks for the laugh everyone.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Giro will be interesting- still think only objecctive is TDF win- and I have a feeling he will. Contador looks tiny compared to LA


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

jd3 said:


> LA trains in Livestrong kit, races in Astana kit. It's part of his cancer promotion deal.


In fairness, Lance isn't actually promoting cancer.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Lance: "Cancer? Oh yea, you guys gotta get this s#!t. You get to hang out in hospitals instead of having to go to work. Hate getting haircuts? That won't be an issue for a while. Worried about your weight? A little nausea will get you slimmer then ever! Heck in many states you can smoke a doobie without worrying about the man coming down on you."

yea, perhaps he wasn't 'promoting' cancer.

*for the record, Lance didn't actually say the above regarding cancer, well at least not verbatim.


----------

